# Crest com from?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*cere com from?*

so do thay get it from their mother or their father or both?
cause i'm looking for homer that have a nice big V shape cere, i have notice one mine they get their from their mother.

how about ya?

sorry i spell it wrong the first time lol


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think crest is sex linked.

if both genes in a pigeon are positive for crest, you get a visible crest
if only one of the genes is positive, you get a pigeon carrying single gene for crest but no visible crest

Our genetics experts will be able to contribute more


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

blongboy said:


> so do thay get it from their mother or their father or both?
> cause i'm looking for homer that have a nice big V shape crest, i have notice one mine they get their from their mother.
> 
> how about ya?


*hi Blongboy,They get the crest from both parents,because both parents must carry the gene for crest (cr)if you mate a crested bird to a bird that does not have the gene for crest you will get all young with no crest but they will all have the gene for crest. If you mate two birds not crested but carring the gene you will get 3 plain headed and one crested cr//cr, two of the plain headed birds will be carring the gene for crest.Mate two crested birds and all the birds should be crested.So remember both parents must carry the gene for crest. * GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

george simon said:


> *hi Blongboy,They get the crest from both parents,because both parents must carry the gene for crest (cr)if you mate a crested bird to a bird that does not have the gene for crest you will get all young with no crest but they will al have the gene for crest. If you mate two birds not crested but carring the gene you will get 3 plain headed and one crested cr//cr, two of the plain headed birds will be carring the gene for crest.Mate two crested birds and all the birds should be crested.So remember both parents must carry the gene for crest. * GEORGE


lol i was like wat? ...omg i spelled it wrong hahaa sorry i mean cere the noise piece


----------

